# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Αποχώρηση από το Nadia Crow Team..

## a.minidis

Thathela na anakoinoso ustera apo prosopiki apofasi kai gia logous entelos dikous mou... oti den aniko pleon sto dinamiko tou team ,eyxome kali synexeia..kai oti kalitero//..Suntoma tha anakoinoso to plano kai ta sxedia mazi me thn eteria pou me stirizi...(..sorry gia ta gramata.ala den exo eliniko menou)... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  TASOS MHNIDHS..

----------


## Muscleboss

Τάσο καταρχάς χρόνια πολλά για τις μέρες και κατα δεύτερον, καλή συνέχεια και επιτυχία σε ό,τι κάνεις. Ανεξάρτητα απο τους λόγους αυτης της απόφασής σου, έμπειρος αθλητής είσαι και νομίζω οτι ξέρεις τι ειναι καλύτερο για σενα κ τους στοχους σου.

ΜΒ

----------


## a.minidis

> Τάσο καταρχάς χρόνια πολλά για τις μέρες και κατα δεύτερον, καλή συνέχεια και επιτυχία σε ό,τι κάνεις. Ανεξάρτητα απο τους λόγους αυτης της απόφασής σου, έμπειρος αθλητής είσαι και νομίζω οτι ξέρεις τι ειναι καλύτερο για σενα κ τους στοχους σου.
> 
> ΜΒ


 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tασο καλη επιτυχια στα νεα σου βηματα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Tασο καλη επιτυχια στα νεα σου βηματα


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## crow

Ευχομαι στο Τασο Μινιδη ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ  στη μελοντικη του καριερα γιατι ειναι μεγαλος αθλητης. 
 Nadia Crow

----------


## giannis64

Τάσο εύχομαι ότι και αν κάνεις να στεφτεί με επιτυχία. :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

στον τάσο σίγουρα δεν χρειάζονται υποδείξεις για όποια απόφαση πάρει , γιατι γνωρίζει καλα το τι πρέπει να κάνει και τούς στόχους του , οπότε καλη επιτυχία σε ότι και αν αποφασίσει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Thathela na anakoinoso ustera apo prosopiki apofasi kai gia logous entelos dikous mou... oti den aniko pleon sto dinamiko tou team ,eyxome kali synexeia..kai oti kalitero//..Suntoma tha anakoinoso to plano kai ta sxedia mazi me thn eteria pou me stirizi...(..sorry gia ta gramata.ala den exo eliniko menou)... TASOS MHNIDHS..


Κουμπαρακι για καθορησε το ποσο της "μεταγραφης" μηπως σου βρω ομαδα ?  :03. Thumbs Up:   :02. Love:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## a.minidis

> Κουμπαρακι για καθορησε το ποσο της "μεταγραφης" μηπως σου βρω ομαδα ?


 :08. Toast:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## a.minidis

*κουμπαρε μου οπως ξερεις καλητερα..δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ναμε στο αγωνιστικο κομματι,.... και  μπορει  να προσφερο στο χωρο μεσα απο αλλες πλευρες την βοηθεια μου...και οσες γνωσεις εχω αποκομοιση..!!*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *κουμπαρε μου οπως ξερεις καλητερα..δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ναμε στο αγωνιστικο κομματι,.... και  μπορει  να προσφερο στο χωρο μεσα απο αλλες πλευρες την βοηθεια μου...και οσες γνωσεις εχω αποκομοιση..!!*


Και εγω που ελεγα με τα νεα μετρα οτι δεν θα παρω συνταξη !  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

τασο καλη σταδιοδρομια,και καλεs επιτηχειεs.
ολοι ξερουμε οτι εισαι εναs αξιοs αθλητηs,και σπουδεοs ανθρωποs.
καλη επιτηχια,[τζιλοπουλοS :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: ]

----------


## veteran29

παντα επιτυχιες με οτι κ αν ασχοληθεις!

----------


## a.minidis

> τασο καλη σταδιοδρομια,και καλεs επιτηχειεs.
> ολοι ξερουμε οτι εισαι εναs αξιοs αθλητηs,και σπουδεοs ανθρωποs.
> καλη επιτηχια,[τζιλοπουλοS]


 :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

> παντα επιτυχιες με οτι κ αν ασχοληθεις!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------

